# Thinking of what to get for my 10g



## Gerald The Mouse (Mar 21, 2008)

I recently reset up my 10g and hooked up my Eheim from my established 15g. Now I'm thinking of what fish I want to get for it. I was thinking something like this:
5+ Cardinal tetras (or any small, colorful schooling fish)
2 Rams/apistos (m/f pair)
2-3 ottos (if/when I get algae)
Or I could ditch the rams and get a small group of corys.
Opinions?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

IMO no cichlids and go with dwarf cories; a 10gal is not a great community tank for a pair of cichlids; good chance that once they spawn they'll decide the whole tank is their territory and kill the other tankmembers.

Dwarf cories b/c they're small enough that you can get 4-5 so they can be happy in a small school.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

As was said above a 10 gallon tank would be fine for a breeding tank for a pair of Apistos, but you could keep a shoal of fish with them, indeed it helps them be less timid at first. Most Apistos will not kill their dither fish as long as they stay out of the way and don't approach the fry, like surface upper water swimmers.

I'd go for a pair of dwarfs over the cories as I prefer them, but it's your tank! If you do go with a more peaceful species such as A.borelli and only keep a pair and stock something apart from cardinals as they are amazing fry predators! Pencilfish would be an ideal choice IMO.

Otherwise cardinals and dwarf cories would be good choices without the cichlids.


----------



## Gerald The Mouse (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, I thought the rams would be too territorial. If I just go with the cardinals and corys, what would be a nice centerpiece fish?


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

well, I will, in my Eclipse 12 gallon, have 2 apistos, 7 tetras (3 neons and 4 cardinals becuase I already have them) and 3 otos, I think if you get apistos, you might be better off, they are smaller. If you get cardianls and corys I would recommend getting gouramis.


----------



## Gerald The Mouse (Mar 21, 2008)

I haven't had that good luck with gouramis, but with bettas I have. If I go the cory rout, would I be able to get a betta as a centerpiece?


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, If you get a larger species of corydoras, you can have bettas and corydoras


----------



## Gerald The Mouse (Mar 21, 2008)

What I meant by cory rout, was instead of getting the dwarf cichlids, getting the corys in its place, and still getting the tetras. Would I still be able to get a betta?


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes, but only with a bigger species of corydoras


----------



## Gerald The Mouse (Mar 21, 2008)

I just came back from PetCo, because I ran out of decholinator, and I looked at some of the fish they had. I saw the glofish and thought, "Those would look great against the black gravel and black background in my tank!" Only problem is that they were like $7 a piece, so unless I can find them for cheaper I'm going with the cardinals.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

good choice, cardinals are beautiful fish.


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

I would suggest Cardinal or Neon tetras and possible the Whitecloud minnows. I myself would choose an algae eater later when you have it growing in your tank. I wouldn't add cichlids since they can be territorial but the list can go on all day. Good luck on choosing.........


----------



## Gerald The Mouse (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks everybody.
I think I'm going to get:
3-5 GloFish (These will look great against my black background and gravel!)
3+ Corys OR m/f Pair of rams
2 Ottos (when/if algae shows up)

Also, I made a blog on my 10g tank, here.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't get glow-fish, they aren't natural fish, genetically modified.

Also, this what I would get if you want to keep rams in that small tank:

a pair of blue rams
3 otocinclus.

Nothing else, that's the perfect breeding environment.


----------



## Gerald The Mouse (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, they're genetically modified, but it doesn't hurt them, nor does it shorten their life span.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

I know, but I like natural colorations, they are more vibrant and seem to be more bright.


----------



## Gerald The Mouse (Mar 21, 2008)

I see your point. But if I can't find them for under $7 a piece, I'm sticking with tetras.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah, online is the cheapest, and there it is even 7.99, then you have to pay for shipping, stick with either neon or cardinal tetras.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

praxis5624 said:


> I would suggest Cardinal or Neon tetras and possible the Whitecloud minnows. I myself would choose an algae eater later when you have it growing in your tank. I wouldn't add cichlids since they can be territorial but the list can go on all day. Good luck on choosing.........


IMO I would not mix WCMM with tetras; the WCMM prefer cooler temps, but these tetras prefer warmer, especially the Cardinals.


----------



## Gerald The Mouse (Mar 21, 2008)

I wasn't really planning on getting white clouds in my tank anyways.


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

Honey gouramis would be great for a 10 gallon, they stay quite small. I have a betta in each of my four tanks, one with tiny dwarf cories, and they are fine. They only eat fry; I have a red,white, & blue crowntail and a bumblebee gobie in my 50 gallon who are inseperable, they hunt platy fry together. The key to the betta (if it is male) is that it should be the last fish in. It is then their tank, so if you want to add new fish, you should switch the bettas between tanks, too.


----------

